# Another newbie here! *



## coolbean (Jan 6, 2008)

Have been ttc for 3 years and need bit of support! Has felt like a long and frustrating journey so far - although I know that compared to some people we have had it easy. 
After lots and lots of tests (fun!) they have finally decided that I have a LUFF cycle - (haven't seen it mentioned on any sites so would be interested if anyone else has experience of this) basically I am producing eggs but not releasing them so they just shrivel away. Took a while to identify as my hormone levels suggest that I have ovulated, although no egg is released.

I have had 4 cycles of pregnyl/pregnor? (sorry am not very good at remembering the names of all these drugs!) injected to release the eggs, which scans showed had worked in as much as the eggs were released. No joy getting pg though! Found the ups and downs really hard and decided to have a break for a few months. 

We got involved with the Foresight program and decided that this would be good to do during the break to help boost everything when we went back on the injections. 5 months later we are now back in the hospital loop (need to wait til March as no appoinments free). This time we are going to try a new drug, not sure what it's called, but I will need to inject myself everyday (not looking forward to that one!) in order to increase the number of eggs produced and then combine it with the pregnyl to release them. The idea being, the more eggs released the more chance of conceiving! Am a bit worried about too many eggs being produced as then the cycle is abandoned -but guess it's best to cross that bridge when/if we get there.

I am finding it very hard to stay positive at the moment - most of my friends have got pregnant (some twice) in the time we have been trying. I can't see it ever happening for us. I would really appreciate any advice or ideas - am worried that we're not doing enough to boost our chances. Am about to go to a homeopath and have had acupuncture in the past. Wondering about reflexology? But am also wary of falling into the trap of getting stressed trying too much!

Sorry for all the moans will try to be more positive next time! It has been really helpful to read about other people's experiences, great site!


----------



## m1234 (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi coolbean (like the name)
I can't help much with advice or information but just wanted to wish you a warm welcome to FF.  You'll meet loads of great people here and get lots of support.  A moderator will come along shortly and give you links to threads that are relevant to you.
M1234


----------



## Liss (Sep 7, 2007)

Hello Coolbean  

Just wanted to welcome you to FF and say well done on making that 1st post, and want to wish you lots of luck with your forthcoming treatment.  I don't know much about LUFF so I'm sorry I can't help you with that specifically but I am unexplained and having ongoing tests (lap next this month) and have had a failed cycle of IVF so can totally identify with those feelings of frustration and longing and wondering when its going to end happily .

We've been TTC for over 4 yrs now and out of all our friends and family, we are the only ones (bar 1 other couple who only got married last year) without children despite being the 1st to marry 9 years ago!!!!!!!  I know how lonely it can feel sometimes and it can be hard to keep going and stay positive that it will happen for us one day...but it will hun..we just have to stay strong and keep the faith  .  We're all here for you to help pick you up on the days you don't feel so strong because we all get them .

Good luck hun and I hope you find all the support, understanding and encouragement you need here.  Feel free to PM me anytime xxx

Lots of love,

Liss xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

Sorry for all the trouble you have been having TTC, i have hever head of luff so can't help you there however i did have reflexology for 9 months before our treatment.  Initially i had thsi for panic attacks i was suffering but it is supposed to help with infertility too.  If nothing else its very nice so i would reccomend it as it helps relax you and if its helps the IF then thats a bonus x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello coolbean, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

I was going to say I have never heard of a LUFF cycle but actually what you describe is something that quite a few FFers have experienced. I don't (didn't anyway) ovulate but I have seen evidence on scans that my follicles do mature and ovulaiton prediction kits seem to back up that I have a LH surge but, in my case, blood tests do back up the fact I don't actually ovulate! I can imagine it must have been very difficult to diagnose your problem if all the bloods were coming back ok!

The treatment protocol you are describing sounds like ovulation induction with injectables - similar to IUI but with natural timed BMS rather than injecting sperm into your uterus. The drugs you will inject is going to be an FSH (folicle stimulating hormone), possibly menopur, puregon, gonal-F or similar. This drug gives your body and extra boost of what you produce naturally every month to produce one follicle - it is the same drug that is used (most likely in greater quantities) in IVF to produce eggs.

I have never tried reflexology myself (I have tried acupuncture though and found that very relaxing) but I do think there is something to be said for natural therapies and, I think that they can actually help de-stress you, although I undertsand you don't want to "try to hard" and find yourself wound up over it. 

You are not alone in finding everyone aroudn you falling pregnant while you are waiting for your chance - it is so hard to see others succeeding so easily when you are continiously frustrated month in and month out. 

I will leave you a few links that I hope you will find helpful:

*Meanings ~ *CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Complimentary Therapies ~ *CLICK HERE 

*What can improve egg quality and quantity ~ * 
CLICK HERE

*IUI ~*CLICK HERE

*Girl & Boy talk - Community board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck on your journey. I hope March comes along quickly for you.

C~x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Tomorrow is Newbie Night in the Chat room at 8pm
- do pop in and say  To Caz & I
The chat room has various themed sessions each week, 
Details of these can be found on the main index page 
The chat room is open 24/7 with lots of support, fun & friendship to be found.
We already Offer one2one Chats by prior arrangement CLICK HERE


For help in getting into the chatroom  CLICK HERE


----------



## coolbean (Jan 6, 2008)

thank you very much to all for your support and advice  . Am feeling a lot better today - think it helps being back at work and taking my mind off it all! It also really helps to know that there are others out there who are going through similar things. I will definitely look into reflexology and acupuncture etc. just thinking that it would be a good preparation for March and I'll feel like I'm doing something during the wait   
Will be thinking of you all and sending lots of luck and hugs


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> Will be thinking of you all and sending lots of luck and hugs


Coolbean keep posting on FF too 
or join us in Chat.

~Dizzi~


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx[/center​


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi hun,  

Welcome to Fertility Friends, this site is fantastic for support, information and friendship  

Good luck on your journey

Huggles
Nikki


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Coolbean,

Just like to say hello and welcome to fertility friends, its a great site for advice and support  

Goodluck with everything!



          Strawberries xx


----------

